# Battle of the PROG GODS: Yes vs Genesis vs King Crimson vs ELP vs Jethro Tull



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Just a quick apology to Pink Floyd fans, as much as I love the Floyd, I don't consider the majority of their popular, well-known work to be prog, more bluesy space rock and psychedelia. Also, if I did include them in the poll, they'd just end up dominating it due to the popularity of their more mainstream efforts, or the over-hyped Dark Side of the Moon.

Here are the contenders:


*Yes*, whose most well regarded works include the epic Close to the Edge, the radio hit Roundabout, the cosmic Starship Trooper, Siberian Khatru, Heart of the Sunrise, and the not generally well regarded, but still notable double album Tales from Topographic Oceans.
*Genesis*, with masterpieces like Supper's Ready, Firth of Fifth, Cinema Show, The Musical Box and the monster double album, The Lamb Lies down on Broadway. Sadly they'd later morph into a pop group under the leadership of their drummer, Phil Collins, but in their prime they were prog giants.
*King Crimson*, whose debut release, In the Court of the Crimson King, is commonly referred to as the first true prog rock album (though in my opinion, it's not the first prog record, though it's still one of them). Their 1974 release Red, is almost universally considered to be a masterpiece.
*ELP*, one of the most notorious, flamboyant, self-indulgent prog outfits of the 70s, and the first supergroup of the genre, featuring former King Crimson vocalist/bassist Greg Lake, The Nice Hammond-abuser Keith Emerson, and Arthur Brown/Atomic Rooster drummer Carl Palmer. Their releases include the ridiculously over the top Tarkus and Brain Salad Surgery, Trilogy and an arrangement of Mussorgsky's Pictures at an Exhibition.
*Jethro Tull* were one of the more unique acts of the era, blending prog rock (though they weren't keen on the label) with folkish rock and FLUTE SOLOS. Among their works was the 45 minute epic, Thick as a Brick, which was actually intended to be a spoof/parody of prog rock after people started applying the term to their previous effort, Aqualung.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Damn that's a tough fight between Yes and Genesis. I love them both but I think I have to go with Genesis. They were probably my first prog love and they have so many fantastic albums, and they even successfully survived a change of singers. Incidentally, I even like their pop-era from 80's on, quite a bit. :duck


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Yes, followed by King Crimson


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

:b


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

^ Pfft

:lol


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Yes.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

ELP needs more love


----------



## Nameless (Feb 6, 2009)

King Crimson mainly due to ProjeKcts.


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

I vote Jethro Tull. Although the stuff I like the most of theirs is probably not really prog. I'd actually like to deprog Thick as Brick and split it up into separate songs.

This song is pretty proggy though - almost 9 minutes about horses. But it's great. And the video is a trip.


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

Sorry I just had to go with Jethro Tull for their "Thick as a Brick" album.


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

Rush has some progressive rock albums (most notably 2112) as well. 

Jethro Tull's "Thick As a Brick" is my favorite progressive rock album. Most of the good progressive rock albums have parts that are superb and other parts that will put you to sleep. "Thick As a Brick" keeps your interest throughout (which is amazing for a 45 minute song).


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Mercurochrome said:


> Yes, followed by King Crimson


These are my top two as well, but I don't know which order I'd put them in. I love them both.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Thick as a Brick is awesome, but I kinda zone out about half way through the second side of the LP, not because of the length, but it seems to dwindle a bit by then.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Does old-school Rush not count?


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

I was only thinking of British groups when I made the poll, so I forgot to include Rush! Sorry


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

You could also argue that some of the albums by Traffic, Queen, and The Who were progressive rock albums.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

I went with King crimson


----------



## NotRealName (Feb 28, 2010)

I thought this was about prog metal


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 28, 2007)

I've never been interested in ELP or Jethro Tull. I'd prefer the earliest Crimson to the earliest Yes, but I do like The Yes Album, Fragile, and Close to the Edge. Past that, Yes seems to be too out-of-touch.

That said, I'm not a _huge_ listener of either.


----------

